# Baggage storage in upper level



## Silvia (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi, new traveler here. Where do you keep carryon baggage when you’re in an Upper level seat? Do you take bags upstairs and is there a separate stowing area? If stowed under seat/above what size fits? Planning to travel soon but don’t want to buy an upper level seat if stowed area is limited. I’ll have a carryon, and a handbag. 
Thanks!


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 15, 2019)

Superliner (double-level) coaches have a communal luggage storage rack on the lower level, where you board, which is intended for larger suitcases and such. There is also an overhead luggage rack in the seating areas, both upper and lower level, which is quite suitable for hand baggage and smaller items.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 15, 2019)

Downstairs rack for large items regardless of where your seat is. It is intended for use by any passenger in the car.


----------

